# ABT Q7 3.0 TDI Clean Diesel



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *ABT Sportsline* »_The Q7 is not just any SUV, but self-confidently stands for comfort, diversity and the latest engines. This is particularly the case with the Clean Diesel technology, which makes the already efficient 3.0 TDI even more economical and therefore more environmentally-friendly.
In the ABT Sportsline version the engine becomes even more sporty and dynamic – without, of course, losing its economical and ecological qualities. The Clean Diesel still remains as economic as before its power upgrade in Bavaria. Thanks to ABT POWER, however, its performance is increased from the standard 240 HP (177 kW) to 278 HP (204 kW). At the same time the torque is increased to 580 Nm (standard: 550 Nm) and the diesel engine can meet all demands and always provides sufficient reserves of power. At the world’s largest tuner of vehicles from the VW Group, SUV now also stands for “Sporty Und Versatile”. With the ABT Q7 3.0 TDI Clean Diesel the “S” also stands for “saving”.
It goes without saying that ABT Sportsline also has ABT Performance Springs and ABT Sports brake systems available for this efficient and effective version of the Q7. With these components, which are calibrated to this extraordinary vehicle, safety in everyday traffic is increased. An extensive optical package is also available for the sporty and economical luxury car, which comprises side rails, rear aprons, fender extensions, 4-pipe exhaust units and exhaust tailpipe end caps. The Allgäu company recommend the dynamic BR alloys in 9×20 and 10×22 inch with it. ABT of course also offers full wheel sets with high performance tyres. All components, parts and of course the performance increases meet the highest demands on processing quality, reliability and durability – anyone who drives an ABT Q7 does not have to make any comprises.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: ABT Q7 3.0 TDI Clean Diesel (Phunkshon)*

Unfortunately, the EU "clean diesel" model uses a different turbo if I am not mistaken. Oh well, 550nm doesn't really leave me wanting...


----------

